# Pictures of New Hearth



## offroadaudio (Sep 15, 2008)

It's almost complete - finally! - still needs grout.
Here are some build details:
framing is steel stud, then 1 layer of sheet metal, then 3 layers of 1/2" durock, then the slate tile
Stove is a Hearthstone Shelbourne cast iron
Wall shield  will be 1/2" durock spaced 1" from wall and covered with 2' x 2' tin ceiling tiles. The tiles are antique bronze and have an embossed pattern.
I'll follow up as that come together.
Have a great day.

'FRank


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 15, 2008)

pretty schweet


----------



## Drumaz (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## Tarmsolo60 (Sep 15, 2008)

very nice... be sure to show us pics when the tin is on the walls!


----------



## ScottF (Sep 15, 2008)

Very nice job.  Would love to see it complete. Thanks for the photos


----------



## Tfin (Sep 15, 2008)

Excellent job.....really like the multi-colored tiles!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 15, 2008)

Very sharp looking hearth pad.


----------



## acesover (Sep 15, 2008)

good job looks like a pre fab one.  looking forward to finished pics


----------



## smokinj (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice eye for detail!


----------



## Poult (Sep 15, 2008)

Really pretty.  I like that border.


----------



## offroadaudio (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks to all for the positive comments. I'll get more pix when the wall shield is up and grout in place.

'FRank


----------



## Windy (Sep 15, 2008)

That's gorgeous!  If I place my order now, can I have it by the end of the month?


----------



## dgisme (Sep 15, 2008)

Frank that looks awsome


----------



## offroadaudio (Oct 9, 2008)

Grout in.
Stove on.
Wall shield soon I hope........


----------



## InTheRockies (Oct 9, 2008)

That looks marvelous; you did a very good job of creating your own hearth pad!  I really like the slate that you picked out.  You will enjoy the warmth and ambiance of your new wood stove, not to mention the energy savings.  It will add value to your home as well.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## ScottF (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes excellent job.  We are anxious to see the heat shield walls.  That is a great idea with the tin panels.  I love tin panel ceilings.  Send when complete.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW!  That hearthpad looks great!  love the colors


----------



## Henz (Oct 9, 2008)

how much did all od those materials cost


----------



## offroadaudio (Oct 9, 2008)

Metal studs leftover from another job
durock 6 x $8.50ish
screws / mortar / thinset - $40
Tile on sale at HD - $85 including the border - they were more expensive than the 12 x 12s.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Henz (Oct 10, 2008)

well, I would say that that is a hell of a deal, minus your time. I paid $350 for an American Panel Hearthpad, which I absolutly love but if I had the skills to build my own I would have


----------



## begreen (Oct 10, 2008)

offroadaudio said:
			
		

> Grout in.
> Stove on.
> Wall shield soon I hope........



That's a great looking hearth, I love the border detail. Keep on posting the pics, it's coming along really well.


----------



## Firenutz (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice job on the hearth. Is it real slate? What did you use for grout?


----------



## bfunk13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thumbs up!
Looks great.


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 11, 2008)

OHHHHHH you are messing it all up!  Get the stove off there.  

That hearth looks too nice to put any stove on it!

Nice work to go along with the well thought out idea.  I am envious.


----------



## raybonz (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job on the hearth.. You have a good eye for color and style..

Ray


----------



## offroadaudio (Dec 1, 2008)

Wall shields up!
I used hat channel from a drywall shop. It's 7/8" high - close enough - I really did not need the shield for clearances, I just like to be overly careful and thought it would look cool.
So 7/8" hat channel attached to the drywall with metal wall anchors, then 1/2 Durock screwed to hat channel, then used high temp silly-cone to glue on tin tiles.
I used drywall "J" channel to border the edges - it's just a metal edge that snaps onto 1/2" drywall. It fit really tight over the Durock and the tin, so I didn't even have to glue it. Used hi-temp rust-o-leum spray paint to get it flat black.


----------



## edthedawg (Dec 1, 2008)

That's a fantastic build.  I wonder how this would look with a little mantel shelf above, and maybe something like ~6" wide fluted trim on the sides to help define that transition from tin to sheetrock...  Keep up the good work!


----------



## offroadaudio (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks. I was thinking about a shelf / mantle up there.
As you can see, I still need to trim the room out. We have a collection of old bottles that we found on our property that I think will look neat sitting up there.


----------



## Highbeam (Dec 1, 2008)

That's going to be an interesting chimney arrangement to hit the thimble up there.


----------



## offroadaudio (Dec 1, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> That's going to be an interesting chimney arrangement to hit the thimble up there.



45 out of the collar - 48" adjustable pipe, then 45 and another 45.
It is what it is.
I'll update pix when installed


----------

